# ODA - Orcoda Limited



## krisbarry (21 February 2007)

http://www.smarttrans.com.au/

I hope you all noticed the spike in share price of SMA today and the fact that it is in discussion to scoop a major contract with the Beijing Olympics in 2008.

Of course it told the ASX today it was in discussions, but I am sure we will see an announcement shortly.

There was a media leak in the Australian...whoooops!

Source:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00695110


----------



## PureCoco (17 March 2007)

They released the offical letter yesterday.  Signing with China Alarm Holdings 
to offer its intellegent transport systems and services for the Beijing Olympics
and Paralympics in 2008.

China Alarm is the largest provider of intergrated alarm and security monitoring systems and services in China.  

There was some positive reaction to this announcement yesterday.


----------



## PureCoco (14 May 2007)

SMA is in a trading halt.  Something must be up - positive as the buyers are ahead of the sellers.  Announcement this Wednesday.  Wonder if Zinifix are have results on SMA's land. Due for an update on the progress.


----------



## peter068 (29 January 2010)

*SMA signs MOU with China Mobile*

SMA signs MOU with China Mobile ..508 million customers ... This is huge for SMA and should see them grow if the test over the next 12 months proves successful


----------



## skyQuake (29 January 2010)

ty for the tip 
Had a 3 mil market cap lol.
Nice run from the open!

Here comes the retrace as I type


----------



## nomore4s (29 January 2010)

skyQuake said:


> ty for the tip
> Had a 3 mil market cap lol.
> Nice run from the open!
> 
> Here comes the retrace as I type




wow, I brought some of these a while ago @ 0.007 of a cent for a punt, just sold half @ $0.042.

Be interesting to see where it ends the day


----------



## skyQuake (29 January 2010)

nomore4s said:


> wow, I brought some of these a while ago @ 0.007 of a cent for a punt, just sold half @ $0.042.
> 
> Be interesting to see where it ends the day




Hope u took up the entitlement offer, those are a bargain in hindsight lol! 

Got some at open, and a bit more on the retrace.


----------



## nomore4s (29 January 2010)

skyQuake said:


> Hope u took up the entitlement offer, those are a bargain in hindsight lol!
> 
> Got some at open, and a bit more on the retrace.




lol, no I didn't

I brought them through my IB account and cause I had already put my max allocation to a spec share in them and I couldn't be bothered going through the hassle with IB I didn't bother.

Oops, lol


----------



## McCoy Pauley (29 January 2010)

Up 960% on the day just on the announcement of the execution of a MOU (which can mean very little at the end of the day).


----------



## skc (29 January 2010)

I have never seen wikipedia used as a reference in company announcements... I hope their technology is slightly more sophisticated than that...


----------



## swm79 (29 January 2010)

skc said:


> I have never seen wikipedia used as a reference in company announcements... I hope their technology is slightly more sophisticated than that...




skc > i've seen it quoted in newspaper articles.... so what does that tell you about the journo?!?!


----------



## peter068 (29 January 2010)

How would you feel??

On jan 8, 13 and 14 China Alarm HK sold over 4.3M SMA shares. Looking at the movement today what a decision. How would you like to be in their position. All that lost opportunity!!


----------



## snorer (11 May 2010)

Interesting trading in SMA today with roughly one million shares traded till early afternoon, then almost 13 million traded until close, well above recent numbers. While a high of .025 cents was reached intra day it receded to close at .023 up 4.5% for the day. Directors are still to announce any further advance on the current MOU with China Mobile signed on January 29, a formal agreement was anticipated within 90 days and an announcement may be may be closer than we know? Any thoughts?  ps: I currently have a holding in SMA.


----------



## ocelot (10 January 2011)

There seems to be alot more interest in this stock. Up 10% today this has always been happening just prior to announcement.


----------



## TheRising (19 August 2011)

Big announcement out today. Pity for the timing though


----------



## richardgeary (12 October 2013)

TheRising said:


> Big announcement out today. Pity for the timing though




Smarttrans has really turned around. They have just started bringing in an income which grew 300% last month from their sales in China but the share price has literally left planet earth. With 2 mill in the bank and incredible growth with low over heads what is this thing worth ?? Anyone have any idea. The market cap is around 45million at the MO, where is this thing going to go ?


----------



## piggybank (22 October 2013)

This announcement that came out today:- 

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SMA&E=ASX&N=653514

Had the effect on the price closing up 20% at 0.042 on the day, with a large jump in volume of nearly 63 million.


----------



## richardgeary (24 October 2013)

piggybank said:


> This announcement that came out today:-
> 
> http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=SMA&E=ASX&N=653514
> 
> Had the effect on the price closing up 20% at 0.042 on the day, with a large jump in volume of nearly 63 million.




Ok no one has any idea what this is worth then ? Since my last post they have just won the rights to the educational program Angry Birds China big stuff !!!! 

What with their I phone banking facilities kicking off through the bank of China where is it going to head, I wonder if SMA have any predictions its been a few years in the making surely they must.  Maket cap is now 60 mill will it get to 120 mill by Christmas ? I think with the growth they are achieving 12 mill a year profit should be no problem in a year or so ?


----------



## jbocker (13 November 2013)

I was fascinated by the continual growth in sales since their launch into mobile phone billing in August, their prime customer being China Mobile with its huge customer base. It has also started integration with the second largest mobile carrier China Unicom.

I wonder what November sales will bring.

After the initial flurry the price has settled somewhat. I dont know why, I assume it was profit taking, but maybe this is way to specky for most. Frankly I dont know how it works or what real potential it has.

I hold - not much. I think it more of a punt, or lottery ticket.


----------



## Sandologist (29 April 2015)

*SMA smarttrans looks good for a punt*

Hi all, I'm very new to the sharemarket but a punt I did take is on SMA
I've been doing copious amount of reading and research on investing and as far as I can tell SMA seems to tick the right boxes with it's chinese mobile billing platform growing at a good rate with a huge market to keep growing and new products to roll out and big contracts with telcos etc. They seem to have cash, aren't in profit yet but with their earnings growth it looks like they soon will be.
Just wondering if anyone else is having a look and if there are any major red flags I've missed.

Anyway I'd appreciate any comments, I'm still finding my feet and feel a bit overwhelmed with all the information I've taken on lately.
TA fundamental breakout momentum buy and hold daytrader not sure who I am yet but look forward to finding out.
Seems like every book I read I change my plan but I think the big picture is starting to form. 

Thanks in advance for your feedback, I've learnt a lot already from this forum now it's time to see if I can turn my learning into profit or at least not lose it all at the start.


----------



## jbocker (30 April 2015)

*Re: SMA smarttrans looks good for a punt*



Sandologist said:


> Hi all, I'm very new to the sharemarket but a punt I did take is on SMA
> I've been doing copious amount of reading and research on investing and as far as I can tell SMA seems to tick the right boxes with it's chinese mobile billing platform growing at a good rate with a huge market to keep growing and new products to roll out and big contracts with telcos etc. They seem to have cash, aren't in profit yet but with their earnings growth it looks like they soon will be.
> Just wondering if anyone else is having a look and if there are any major red flags I've missed.
> 
> ...




Welcome to the forum Sandologist, it seems like you have some information overload going on at present. Good luck with that. 
I have a few dollars on this one (probably more that I am really comfortable with), but I treat it as seriously speculative. I was interested in the development but until recently have been suffering  quite a loss. I am a casual investor and had been attracted to this stock and interested in its progress, the most recent news has shown more promise and hope the price growth is more than day trades ramping the stock, which is probably easy to determine but beyond me at present.
SMA appear to be growing in revenue, but I had seen this before. Good thing is this appears to have been kicking around for 5 years now (reading earlier in the thread - MoU with China Mobile), so maybe the whole process/business is steadily maturing to a viable business. Lots of shares listed is a negative.

lets see what happens in the next few days. Good Luck.


----------



## Sandologist (30 April 2015)

*Re: SMA smarttrans looks good for a punt*



jbocker said:


> Welcome to the forum Sandologist, it seems like you have some information overload going on at present. Good luck with that.
> I have a few dollars on this one (probably more that I am really comfortable with), but I treat it as seriously speculative. I was interested in the development but until recently have been suffering  quite a loss. I am a casual investor and had been attracted to this stock and interested in its progress, the most recent news has shown more promise and hope the price growth is more than day trades ramping the stock, which is probably easy to determine but beyond me at present.
> SMA appear to be growing in revenue, but I had seen this before. Good thing is this appears to have been kicking around for 5 years now (reading earlier in the thread - MoU with China Mobile), so maybe the whole process/business is steadily maturing to a viable business. Lots of shares listed is a negative.
> 
> lets see what happens in the next few days. Good Luck.






Thanks for the feedback jbocker, up again today on more good news. let's hope it keeps going.
Yes they have a lot of shares out, one thing I'm not sure I understand is a consolidation.
I get that they shrink there share numbers say 5-1 or something but what does this mean for shareholder price and is there any warning.

Cheers,


----------



## jbocker (30 April 2015)

*Re: SMA smarttrans looks good for a punt*



Sandologist said:


> Thanks for the feedback jbocker, up again today on more good news. let's hope it keeps going.
> Yes they have a lot of shares out, one thing I'm not sure I understand is a consolidation.
> I get that they shrink there share numbers say 5-1 or something but what does this mean for shareholder price and is there any warning.
> 
> Cheers,




YES the news is good today. 
I cannot say for certain of the practice of consolidation, but a couple I have seen, have been 10shares down to 1 and the price raised accordingly. However afterwards the price dropped further, as the shares were on a down trend and were given more latitude to fall. (WHN was the last I experienced).
There is warning in those I experienced, but not sure if it is mandatory, I would be surprised if it were done without shareholders being informed.
I would be interested in knowing how many consolidations have had a positive effect on improving/raising the share price trend. Those with small holdings may be left with very small holdings which are costly to be rid of, on a per share basis. I experienced this with a merger and consolidation leaving me with 86 shares; the history was I held 270 Zinnifex shares at $10 each. they merged to form Oz Minerals giving me 862 shares these were later consolidated leaving me 86 shares which today are approx. $4.60 each.


----------



## jbocker (11 May 2015)

Nice update report today, has given the share price a nice 29+% increase.
The news looks good for the future, so far this year (in 4 months) they have nearly doubled their total 2014 profit. They indicate that will be moving into more Provinces in China and have new initiatives which they hope to announce shortly. Good to read 35% of Aprils revenue was from recurring subscriptions at minimal cost to the company, I hope that increases and becomes sustainable source of income.

I hold and am now back in the black.


----------



## jbocker (12 May 2015)

jbocker said:


> they have nearly doubled their total 2014 profit.




Sorry Folks I should have written "revenue in China" and not "profit".


----------



## jbocker (11 April 2016)

Is anyone else following this company?

 SMA is becoming more exciting. Announced today, now has launched billing for new lottery offering in a major direct carrier billing expansion, into China’s Hainan province. The growing lotteries in China is said to have been A$77billion in 2014. 
https://content.markitcdn.com/resea...BVVBPSUYiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==.pdf

The dollars are rolling in, to expectation (2.72M last quarter).
Still expanding into new provinces.
Mark Vaile (former deputy Prime Minister and former leader of the National Party) has recently appointed as non executive Chairman.

Holding.


----------



## jbocker (17 May 2016)

AUSSIE WINES to CHINA via SMA.

Like the looks of this deal. I think a first for Australian product via Smartrans e-commerce. 
Allows revenue streams for SMA through sales commission and transaction processing fees.

https://research.onlineinvesting.we...BTkpGTEEiLCJmaWQiOm51bGwsImR0IjpudWxsfQ==.pdf


----------



## System (22 August 2018)

On August 22nd, 2018, SmartTrans Holdings Limited (SMA) changed its name and ASX code to Orcoda Limited (ODA).


----------

